# Kroatien, Plitvicer Seen?



## Hartmut (1. Juni 2004)

Kann man die Gegend um die Plitvicer Seen genuss-, sinnvoll und gefahrlos (Landminen im ehem. Kriegsgebiet?) mit dem Bike erkunden? 

Der Nationalpark selbst mit den Holzbolen-Wegen dürfte wohl tabu sein, oder? Aber wie sieht es in der Umgebung aus? - Für Infos alles Art wäre ich dankbar, da ich am Sa. mit WoMo und zwei MTBs erst nach Plitvice und anschließend auf die Insel Rab fahre (wäre auch hier für Hinweise dankbar!)

Gruß

Hartmut


----------



## sieg01 (1. Juni 2004)

Servus Hartmut!

Das Biken im Plitvicer Nationalpark ist heute nicht mehr gestattet. Schon gar nicht in der Saison, wenn sich Menschenmassen auf den (zum Teil recht schmalen) Pfaden aufhalten und so schon schwer ein Durchkommen ist.

Die Seen müssten dieses Jahr der absolute Hammer sein! Der Frühling ist stark verregnet - und die Wassermassen sind dann noch beeindruckender als sie eh schon sind.
Also viel Zeit mitbringen und die Oberen als auch Unteren Seen "erobern". Wenn du nur die eine Hälfte "mitnimmst" hast du bei der Abreise das Gefühl, dass du was verpasst hast.

Minen: 
Als wir vor einigen Jahren dort waren, gab es diesbezüglich keine Nervosität. Solltet halt auf den Wegen und benutzten Pfaden bleiben.
Eine 100%ige Sicherheit gibt es jedoch nicht.

Fahre lieber unter der Woche! An diesem WE dürfte wieder sehr starker Reiseverkehr sein. (Heute Nacht kamen wieder Gäste bei uns an und die hatten null Reiseverkehr.)

Gute Fahrt
Siegfried
www.ullmann.hr
www.dalmatiino.net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hartmut (1. Juni 2004)

Danke sieg01!

Das mit den Regenfällen ist natürlich nur toll, wenn die am kommenden Wochenende schlagartig und für mindestens 10 Tage aufhören;-). Wir kommen vermutlich Sonntag abend an und machen den Park dann am Montag/Dienstag.

Ich kenne von meinem ersten Besuch Anno 86 oder 87 nur den Teil, den alle Reiseführer für einen Tagestrip empfehlen (habe damals in Crikvenica Urlaub gemacht und musste am selben Tag mit dem Motorrad hin und zurück). 

Gibt es ausserhalb des Kernbereichs bzw. des Parks in der Umgebung von Plitvice interessante Bike-Strecken - die Landschaft hört ja sicher nicht schlagartig auf, schön zu sein?

Wenn man an die Küste oder auf die Inseln irgendwo zwischen Rijeka und Split möchte - könntest Du einem Touren-MTBler (wie XC, nur eben langsamer) da ein Gegend oder einen Ort besonders empfehlen?

Gruß

Hartmut

PS: Werden in HR gerne teure MTBs geklaut oder ist die Gegend Deiner Einschätzung nach in dieser Hinsicht eher sicher ?


----------



## sieg01 (1. Juni 2004)

Plitvicer Seen:
Bezüglich Bikestrecken solltet ihr die Plitvicer Parkverwaltung und das dortige Fremdenverkehrsamt ansprechen. Die sollten wissen, was sonst noch so möglich ist bzw. sollten auch Karten haben.

Bikereviere:
Besuche unsere HP da habe ich versucht zu erklären - warum Norddalmatien  - und genau deshalb sind wir auch hier.

Bikediebstahl:
Es werden Räder geklaut (wie in Deutschland auch) doch meist handelt es sich um 08/15 Bikes. Denn die Hochwertigen werden von den Eigentümern nicht aus den Augen gelassen.
Anders herum sollte der eine oder andere Ex-Bike-eigner einen Ausflug in den "Osten" machen um "sein" Bike wieder zu sehen.  
Grundsätzlich würde ich Kroatien zu den sehr sicheren Ländern zählen. 

Grüße
Siegfried
www.ullmann.hr
www.dalmatiino.net


----------



## birg (2. Juni 2004)

@Hartmut:
Plitvitzer Seen kann man verständlicherweise nicht befahren. Doch in der Umgebung gibt es Radwege und dazugehörige Karten. Info bei [email protected] (nur auf Englisch).
Rab: Viel Geröll (Nähe Fährhafen) und fast zu klein zum ausgedehnten Biken. 
Wir kamen (32 Biker) von der Insel Hvar zurück, die Hälfte der Zeit war bewölkt oder unter Regentropfen. Trotzdem 1a zu fahren. Ein Profikameramann war dabei, es wird eine DVD dazu herausgebracht, aber das kann dauern. Ansonsten: unter www.agc.de/aktivitaeten/sportevents/hvar_2002.asp
MfG Bk


----------



## speediii (17. September 2011)

Hi,
der Beitrag ist zwar schon uralt, dennoch habe ich ihn über google gefunden 
Ich war dieses Jahr mit meiner Freundin und unsere MTBs an den Plitwizer Seen und es war super! Die Straße war leider stark befahren, vorallem waren sehr viele Wohnmobile unterwegs.
An den Seen darf man mit den Fahrrad nicht, da die Wanderwege für die Wanderer gedacht sind, dennoch kann man sich an den Kozjak jezero und proscak jezero ran wagen!


----------



## Martinas (24. Januar 2012)

Hartmut schrieb:


> Kann man die Gegend um die Plitvicer Seen genuss-, sinnvoll und gefahrlos (Landminen im ehem. Kriegsgebiet?) mit dem Bike erkunden?
> 
> Der Nationalpark selbst mit den Holzbolen-Wegen dürfte wohl tabu sein, oder? Aber wie sieht es in der Umgebung aus? - Für Infos alles Art wäre ich dankbar, da ich am Sa. mit WoMo und zwei MTBs erst nach Plitvice und anschließend auf die Insel Rab fahre (wäre auch hier für Hinweise dankbar!)
> 
> ...



Hi,
der Beitrag ist zwar schon was älter, dennoch hier aktuelle Infos von mir 
Ich war 2011 an den Seen (zu Fuß) da es nach wie vor verboten ist mit dem MTB auf den Holzstegen zu fahren. Dies ist natürlich auch verständlich da die Stege zu klein sind.
Dein Womo kannst du wie ich meins am Campingplatz Korana abstellen. Ist sehr günstig und es fahren ständig Shuttle Busse zu den Seen. 
Ich habe auch viele Bilder in meinem Urlaub gemacht, diese kannst du die gerne hier anschauen: http://www.plitvicer-seen.com/bildergalerie.html

Ich hoffe ich konnte alle Plitvicer Seen Fans behilflich sein


----------

